# xm weather receiver?



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting an xm weather receiver and am curious to know peoples opinions on which receiver to get and how people like the service. Any info would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I fished a boat this weekend with xm weather overlayed on the chart plotter with minute by minute updates on lighting and storm size and direction. It was awesome and we stayed 15 miles from each thunder head. Will be installing on mine for sure.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

The service is great. I have had it for 5 years and it has saved us on more than a few occasions. Helped us dodge storms just last sunday.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Got mine at the beginning year and its great, I especially like being able to set the distance alarm on overnight trips when Im sleeping, saved my but on the last overnighter I did.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I installed the Garmin XM receiver with my 740S and its great. Can track the thunderstorms and (hopefully) avoid them.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Get it


----------

